# "You're nipples are too short"



## farmwife (Jun 22, 2006)

This is what a friend of mine was told after having her baby last week. The baby was 4 weeks early and it was a c-section birth. THe mother is determined to breastfeed. She was told in the hospital by apparently a LLL person she needed to use a nipple shield because her nipples were too short. The baby isn't eating much, so she feeds the baby and then pumps to try to increase her supply. Any advice for her? Should she keep using the shields?????


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Does she have flat nipples? I have them too and while it was a challenge I have succeeded w/ two kids. I never used the shields as I heard scary things about them but I know they help a lot of people.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I would like to suggest she use a hand pump or manually express a little milk before latching the baby.

For me, if it was close to nursing time, my nipples got a flattened. Expressing just a little before feeding helped get a good latch and I didn't have any issues after that.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmwife* 
This is what a friend of mine was told after having her baby last week. The baby was 4 weeks early and it was a c-section birth. THe mother is determined to breastfeed. She was told in the hospital by apparently a LLL person she needed to use a nipple shield because her nipples were too short. The baby isn't eating much, so she feeds the baby and then pumps to try to increase her supply. Any advice for her? Should she keep using the shields?????

nak

i have short nipples, never bf'd exclusively with my DS1, and had huge problems with the formula... with DS2, i was given a medela contact nipple shield and it SAVED us. i pumped once a day for 5-10 mins when he was little b/c of the chance of reducing supply with the shield. but we've had NO problems, i have tons and tons of milk and baby gained his birth weight in 9 days exclusively breastfed. he's gained more than an ounce a day since, now he's 6 wks.

as long as you're keeping an eye on weight gain to be sure of supply, the shield is a GREAT option for those of us who just can't seem to get a baby to latch. a good LC must be involved, however, for sizing and assuring of supply.

j


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I, too, had flat/inverted/short nipples, and had a very similar experience to gretelmom w/ her ds2. It totally saved us. I only needed them for a while, like a few months. I had the guidance of a good lady from LLL and WIC, and we worked through our need for them, and went on to nurse for over 2.5yrs!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Shields saved our nursing relationship with flat nipples when my first child was a baby. As she got bigger and more coordinated, we weaned off them and went on to nurse until she was three. And nursing fixed the flat nipples, lol!


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS* 
Shields saved our nursing relationship with flat nipples when my first child was a baby. As she got bigger and more coordinated, we weaned off them and went on to nurse until she was three. And nursing fixed the flat nipples, lol!

how/when did you wean off hte shields?


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

I had flat/inverted nipples and the LC gave me a nipple shield to use as well. It was the best thing! It helped draw my nipples out and fix the problem. As he got a little older and better at nursing he was able to start latching on without them. For a while I thought that I was just going to have to use the shield throughout nursing...my mom kept encouraging to try with out it. I'll never forget the day he just latched on for a couple of hours without the shield and we never needed it again!
I'm thinking that he was about 3 months when we dropped the shield. I never had any problems at all with supply. I did get my period back almost immediately after birth, even with co-sleeping and I still wonder if the shield had anything to do with that or not.
Oh...one last thing...I did use this thing as well...I think it was called a breast shield. It was actually the funniest thing. It was this half circle with a hole facing your nipple that you place your nipple into and wear it in your bra. I know I'm explaining it really confusing...but maybe you can google it. It helped draw out the nipples as well.
My advice is use the shields to get going, with the intention of weaning and working with the baby to nurse with out them as much as possible


----------



## farmwife (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info!!!


----------



## gutsandgrace (Dec 15, 2007)

I have no experience with nipple shields, but our lc suggested breast shells. they are what art_teacher was trying to describe. they help draw out flat or inverted nipples with gentle pressure between feedings. and there is no real adjustment period when you stop using them. I attribute so much of our bfing success to finding them.


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gutsandgrace* 
I have no experience with nipple shields, but our lc suggested breast shells. they are what art_teacher was trying to describe. they help draw out flat or inverted nipples with gentle pressure between feedings. and there is no real adjustment period when you stop using them. I attribute so much of our bfing success to finding them.

thanks! ...i couldn't remember the name of those exactly! i just remember using them and it helping alot


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I have flat nipples, and had DD at 35 weeks. She could NOT latch on my nipples with her teeny little mouth. We used Medela contact nipple shields for six weeks and had none of the issues you hear about with shields. I also pumped a ton, but it was for triple feeding, not due to the shields.

It took us less than a week to transition off of the shield when DD was ready and she's still nursing like a champ!

Don't let her get too freaked out by the shields - I let myself get all worried about them, but honestly they are the only reason we are able to bf at all.

I tried the breast shells for pain (thrush), not to pull them out, but the pressure gave me plugged ducts...


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
how/when did you wean off hte shields?

We weaned off by trying to let her latch without it every couple of days until she suddenly did. It takes a lot of patience, but they get there... Once she could latch without it, I tried to get her to latch without it at every feeding. The second she started to get frustrated I'd put it on and let her nurse with it, but we'd try again next time. I had the best luck getting her to latch on the 2nd breast without it, but most people recommend using it for a few minutes then popping LO off and trying to latch without it.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

I have flat-ish nipples and I don't think I would have been able to nurse my son without the use of a nipple shield. We've had a great nursing relationship, even with the shield. We had to use it for six weeks or so. Eventually, he didn't need it anymore. I tried once a day to nurse without it until he did well without it.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I used a shield for the first couple of weeks. I'm glad I had the option. I didn't feel so scared to feed DS with the shield on (I experienced intense pain nursing). Once DS was suckling, I would remove the shield and pop him back on.


----------



## jessicaksmith81 (Jan 14, 2008)

wow it is so great hearing this i to suffer from shy nipples i still use the shield, i am trying hard to ween i think the DD is ready, but for some resone i can not throw it away. my supply is great and today has been 4months and my cycles has reminded ellosive, thank god i have loved the break. thanks for posted about the nipples i knew i was not alone, i just did not have anyone to talk to about this.


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

Another mom here posting that the nipple shield allowed a breastfeeding relationship to exist. My second baby and I are going strong at 4 months now! I love the ns and I don't care if I use it forever I am so grateful it helps!

With my first son I read here on MDC how nipple shields were just evil incarnate and I refused to use them until it was pretty much too late. By then my son was so bottle-spoiled that even though he could finally latch with the help of the shield, his suck was too weak to get much out.

You would be surprised at how many moms with issues persist, work hard, and breastfeed. It's really inspiring to me. Women pump exclusively in order to breastfeed. Women with inverted nipples go on to breastfeed. There is a woman here on MDC nursing twins with ONE boob! (Sorry I forgot your user name.) I truly believe if a mom has support and the psychological determination and stamina, she will make it. Confidence and belief in your body is more important than nipple shape.














:







:







:


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I dealt with this. I had to manipulate my nipples each and every time I latched my children on. IT wasn't easy but I did it because I wanted to nurse my children. I used a shield with my oldest and didn't with my second. She has an overbite and it prevented her from latching properly on my flat nipples.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

For the first two months or so I had to make a "nipple sandwich" to get her small mouth to latch. Now (5mo) she has no prob latching on her own!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaksmith81* 
wow it is so great hearing this i to suffer from shy nipples i still use the shield, i am trying hard to ween i think the DD is ready, but for some resone i can not throw it away. .

I still have mine - and they sat at my nusing station for at least two weeks after we weren't using them anymore. I was too scared to not have them right there! But, once you do wean off of them it's a huge relief. Now they just live in a drawer in the kitchen...


----------



## brainysmurfette (Jun 14, 2007)

I was told I have "short" nipples. We did have a rocky start, but we are still nursing at 1 year. I mostly pumped and bottle fed at the beginning, and used a nipple shield to work on "learning." My daughter was 6 weeks early, and it took her until 3.5 months to latch without a shield.

For your friend, she could continue using the shield, but it might also help to pump for a few minutes before attempting a nursing session. The pump does a good job of lengthening the nipples.


----------

